# Backflow Preventer Testing Certification - Organizations



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

There are several organizations across the continent that offer certification for backflow preventer tester certification. Some examples are APBA, ASSE and BCWWA. The BCWWA is the only such organization in BC, Canada (at least for the moment). What is the organization(s) in your area for this purpose? Do you have any comments about the organization(s)?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Regulator said:


> There are several organizations across the continent that offer certification for backflow preventer tester certification. Some examples are APBA, ASSE and BCWWA. The BCWWA is the only such organization in BC, Canada (at least for the moment). What is the organization(s) in your area for this purpose? Do you have any comments about the organization(s)?


When I took mine it was taught by the USC School of Cross-Connection and Hydraulic Research but we were issued certificates for Both AWWA and APBA.

Mark


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine was taught and issued by the Illinois EPA.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Mine was taught and issued by the Illinois EPA.


Did the Environmental Protection Agency's exam include a practical portion? If so, were the examiners the school's instructors or third party?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Its a 4 day training course that requires us to get at least 75% correct on the written test and 5 out of 6 correct on the performance test. The class is taught by Kim Bateman, he is with the Southern Illinois University - Environmental Resources Training Center , holds a Plumbers License (Illinois), Cross-Connection Control License (Illinois), Class C, D Water Operators License (Illinois), Class 2 Wastewater Operators License (Illinois), Well Pump Installers License (Illinois)

Here is a link of the class http://www.siue.edu/ertc/cross_connection_control.shtml and here is the states link about the requirements. http://www.ides.state.il.us/licensepub/OccAttr.asp?ID=87

And here is one more link on when the Illinois Environmental Protection Agency (IEPA) picked the Environmental Resources Training Center (ERTC) to train the Illinois plumbers on becoming IEPA certified Cross-Connection Control Device Inspectors. http://www.siue.edu/ertc/about.shtml


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Its a 4 day training course that requires us to get at least 75% correct on the written test and 5 out of 6 correct on the performance test. The class is taught by Kim Bateman, he is with the Southern Illinois University - Environmental Resources Training Center , holds a Plumbers License (Illinois), Cross-Connection Control License (Illinois), Class C, D Water Operators License (Illinois), Class 2 Wastewater Operators License (Illinois), Well Pump Installers License (Illinois)
> 
> Here is a link of the class http://www.siue.edu/ertc/cross_connection_control.shtml and here is the states link about the requirements. http://www.ides.state.il.us/licensepub/OccAttr.asp?ID=87
> 
> And here is one more link on when the Illinois Environmental Protection Agency (IEPA) picked the Environmental Resources Training Center (ERTC) to train the Illinois plumbers on becoming IEPA certified Cross-Connection Control Device Inspectors. http://www.siue.edu/ertc/about.shtml


Great! I'll make sure to check out those links.
In BC, it's a 75% as a passing grade as well for both the practical and the written. The written exam is fair (well the questions I know of, they may have dumbed it down already). 
The practical is so easy to pass now that you'd either have to be a complete moron, not pay any attention in class or not be observant during the practical exam. :blink:
It is still third party proctoring on the practical here but some of these proctors are so "empathetic" that it's pathetic. A BCWWA employee administers the written. There is no longer watchdog on the BCWWA's handling of the certification results.
The assemblies are all tested in passing condition. I've often said that the examinees come out of this certified to pass a backflow preventer but there's no way of knowing if they know how to fail one.
The BCWWA has made some bone-head moves lately and it looks like it's going to get worse, like having the schools give both the written and practical exams. If that happens, what ever shred of credibility the certification once had will be gone.:furious:


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*backflow*

Ours is a one week course with writen and practical--8 hour day.

writen exam was 150 questions in two parts one part being code related the other situational.

The hands on test was performed on backflows that had failurures built into them as in real world applications. No mistakes allowed.

I signed up with AWWA and their course was modeled after the USC course.

Cost was $1000.00

I know this is a vital part to our contry's greatness but the weak link to the whole sysem is the housing market as the only backflow required here in Calif. is an atmosperic device required on hose bibbs, and a lot of homeowners remove them to increase their water flow.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I took my here:http://www.treeo.ufl.edu/backflow/

There is a five day class or 2 consecutive weekend classes. Like others said the written must be 75% and the performance test no more than 2 mistakes. That is for the Tester portion. There is a 3 day class for Backflow repair and here in Florida if you are a state certified plumbing contractor you can also repair the backflows but the class is worth taking.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

In Illinois, part of the practical is diagnosing the problem. They set up devices with bad checks, bad reliefs, etc. and you test and diagnose. I took mine at Local 501's hall, but the union is not involved at all. Most of the attendees were non-union and nervous at first, but there is no pressure at all on anybody, except to pass. Being union doesn't help here. Kim Bateman, is a zealot for cross-connection control. You either pass or you don't. He doesn't want unqualified chimps messing with backflow devices.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> In Illinois, part of the practical is diagnosing the problem. They set up devices with bad checks, bad reliefs, etc. and you test and diagnose. I took mine at Local 501's hall, but the union is not involved at all. Most of the attendees were non-union and nervous at first, but there is no pressure at all on anybody, except to pass. Being union doesn't help here. Kim Bateman, is a zealot for cross-connection control. You either pass or you don't. He doesn't want unqualified chimps messing with backflow devices.


I took mine at the Naperville water works garage. Kim Bateman is tough on the guys that just dumb as a stump. Like you said he doesn't want chimps working on the devices. He actually kicked out 4 guys in my class, they where trying to pull a fast one, using someone else's plumbers license to take the class. He also made sure that the plumbers that allowed these guys to use the license in this way had their license revoked.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I took mine at the Naperville water works garage. Kim Bateman is tough on the guys that just dumb as a stump. Like you said he doesn't want chimps working on the devices. He actually kicked out 4 guys in my class, they where trying to pull a fast one, using someone else's plumbers license to take the class. He also made sure that the plumbers that allowed these guys to use the license in this way had their license revoked.


I like that in him. I also like scumbag plumbers who whore their license losing it.:thumbup:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

tooslow said:


> Ours is a one week course with writen and practical--8 hour day.
> 
> writen exam was 150 questions in two parts one part being code related the other situational.
> 
> ...


Was it the AWWA that administered the exams?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> I took my here:http://www.treeo.ufl.edu/backflow/
> 
> There is a five day class or 2 consecutive weekend classes. Like others said the written must be 75% and the performance test no more than 2 mistakes. That is for the Tester portion. There is a 3 day class for Backflow repair and here in Florida if you are a state certified plumbing contractor you can also repair the backflows but the class is worth taking.


When you say no more than two mistakes, does that mean little minor ones, like the order in which you flushed the test cocks or critical ones that would invalidate the test, like not opening the bypass valve on test # 2 of the RPZ (USC procedure)?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

jjbex said:


> In Illinois, part of the practical is diagnosing the problem. They set up devices with bad checks, bad reliefs, etc. and you test and diagnose. I took mine at Local 501's hall, but the union is not involved at all. Most of the attendees were non-union and nervous at first, but there is no pressure at all on anybody, except to pass. Being union doesn't help here. Kim Bateman, is a zealot for cross-connection control. You either pass or you don't. He doesn't want unqualified chimps messing with backflow devices.


Yes, I agree. Unfortunately, the ______ does not. Nor do they care. In my opinion all they want is as many certifications issued as possible. The more certifications at $100 each and $60 per year for renewal, the better for them.:shifty:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I like that in him. I also like scumbag plumbers who whore their license losing it.:thumbup:


Only one in BC ever had that happen to him. And that was a few years ago. It's worse now but nobody wants to hear or do anything about it. 
Anybody who tries to tighten things up around here finds that they have *NO BACKING*. Nobody knows this better than myself. :furious:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Regulator said:


> Yes, I agree. Unfortunately, the ????? does not. Nor do they care. In my opinion all they want is as many certifications issued as possible. The more certifications at $100 each and $60 per year for renewal, the better for them.:shifty:


 our renewal was free for a while now they charge 10 bucks.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

tooslow said:


> Ours is a one week course with writen and practical--8 hour day.
> 
> writen exam was 150 questions in two parts one part being code related the other situational.
> 
> ...


Cross connection control of single family residential is a political nightmare. To civic counsel, risk vs. hassle equals leave it alone, not worth it. If some significant money went to educating the public, it could be better.


----------

